# Is Mr G-Works at it again???



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I hope this isn't going to upset any mods..... :?

Just noticed the following on another forum and though it might be of interest. :roll:

http://www.edition38.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=35226


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I wonder which finance company owns that one then :roll:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, maybe it's doing the guy an injustice but you never know..... :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Yep thats him alright!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you think some one should post and warn people what happened with the last car he sold :!:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Do you think some one should post and warn people what happened with the last car he sold :!:


Don't see why not :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Do you think some one should post and warn people what happened with the last car he sold :!:


I think that would be a good idea


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

I thought it got repossessed by the finance company


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Perhaps warning the forum mods rather than posting on the site, and risking a public slanging match (unless that's what you want?). They can then decide what to do with him and his advert.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> I thought it got repossessed by the finance company


that was his TT he must have got this and now he is selling it


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

So which wally bought the last one off him without getting a hpi/credit check.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it got repossessed by the finance company
> ...


Thanks...... Yellow_TT :wink:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm lost what happened :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> I'm lost what happened :?


At the risk of putting 2+2 together and getting 3.5... it looks from this thread like he sold his TT with outstanding finance on it, and the new owner had the car repossessed by the finance co.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

He sold his car with outstanding finance and iwthout paying for a lot of the mods.

I believe that the buyer (also a member of this site) met him at Awesome because they wouldn't release the caruntil he'd paid them for some of the work. Presumably, the buyer handed part of the cash to Awesome and they released it.

It was repossessed by the finance compnay, but I believe the buyer got it back (sssgucci maybe?).

However, not long after, the car was written off in a crash.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> He sold his car with outstanding finance and iwthout paying for a lot of the mods.
> 
> I believe that the buyer (also a member of this site) met him at Awesome because they wouldn't release the caruntil he'd paid them for some of the work. Presumably, the buyer handed part of the cash to Awesome and they released it.
> 
> ...


Correct only Gworks did not let on that he owed Awesome any money and paid them when the new owner paid him


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Audi S3 - 2000 on a Y plate.

I think not as Y paltes are March - Sept 2001


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Gworks did however pay off the balance to the finance company. Allegedly In a last ditch effort to avoid jail.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Audi S3 - 2000 on a Y plate.
> 
> I think not as Y paltes are March - Sept 2001


It looks like a private plate to me, as it appears two 1s have been pushed together - perhaps to make Y 11OOT or something like that: although I can't remember whether you can have the letter O in the 3 suffix lettersof an pre-fix plate.

Anyway, even if he paid off the finance afterwards, he should still have been charge with attempted fraud, having sold on something which was not legally his. This must go on a lot, despite a HPI not exactly costing the earth. Then again, should you not be allowed to trust an established forum member? Clearly not.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Then again, should you not be allowed to trust an established forum member? Clearly not.


With all due respect, why should you trust an established forum member? Just because they have been a regular poster doesn't necessarily mean they are trustworthy. As ever, caveat emptor.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Audi S3 - 2000 on a Y plate.
> ...


In which case it would have to be the pre 83 style of plate i.e. YGL 3N as it is not possible to register a vehicle with a plate which makes it look newer than it is.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Audi S3 - 2000 on a Y plate.
> ...


You can have 'O' in the last 3 letters, but even so, mighTy's right, you can't put a Y plate on a 2000 car.... it makes it look younger than it is... :?

edit: must type faster....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Gworks did however pay off the balance to the finance company. Allegedly In a last ditch effort to avoid jail.


So if he had the money to pay off the debt why did he try to con the HP company and the new owner :?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

BreTT said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Then again, should you not be allowed to trust an established forum member? Clearly not.
> ...


Well said BreTT, just because someone comes on here and posts a few messages a day about the same car you have why does that instinctively mean you should trust them??? If this is the case then I would have to accuse the said people of being extremely naive.

GWorks as far as I was aware was a respected forum member on here and this was the first I heard of his brush with the law, having said that he did spend ten of thousands of his TT and you could therefore put 2 + 2 together.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L8_0RGY said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Karcsi said:
> ...


A couple of us had a run in with him.He admitted in a round about way that he deals in a lot of hot goods!
If you track him back through a few other forums, he had been selling various stuff .From mobile phones to george forman grills :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Shame really obviously a fellow petrol-head just wen't the wrong way about getting what he wanted .......Funny though i did wonder how was able to continuosly mod his car :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Shame really obviously a fellow petrol-head just wen't the wrong way about getting what he wanted .......Funny though i did wonder how was able to continuously mod his car :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


I'm plainly too trusting - assumed the plate would be correct for the year.

Advert now withdrawn.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I wonder if someone informed pistonheads :?


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

Have to agree with most of the posts on here.

I was also caught out by this guy, and only got my cash back (Â£1000) after threatening him with the police.

Also felt that I could trust a fellow Forum member, and have been cautiuos ever since......shouldnt feel that way really as there is always a bad egg in every bunch...just a shame he tainted my view on delaings with fellow members.....

I didn't however know that the car got written off in the end...when and how did this happen

Insured value cant have covered allthe mods and bits???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jandrews said:


> Have to agree with most of the posts on here.
> 
> I was also caught out by this guy, and only got my cash back (Â£1000) after threatening him with the police.
> 
> ...


The car is not defo written off Â£5000 of damage itwas hit by a truck on the M6 and pushed it to the crash barriers


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Also it had been given back to the rightful owner, ssgucci, who was driving it back when the accident took place.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My mistake then - I thought I'd read a post thta Gworks' car was no more...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:



> Also it had been given back to the rightful owner, ssgucci, who was driving it back when the accident took place.


I spoke to ssgucci about a week ago and he is waiting to hear if the car will be fixed or written off


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Not disputing that mate. Just clarifying that it was the rightful owner driving and not twat features!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Not disputing that mate. Just clarifying that it was the rightful owner driving and not twat features!


Sorry I think there's a biut of post mis-direction going on here. I was responding to ANdy's post about it maybe not being written off.

Also not disputing who was driving.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Not disputing that mate. Just clarifying that it was the rightful owner driving and not twat features!


Sory my fault I ment to quote Kells post not yours


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi

Missed this thread.

After getting the car back I had it booked straight in at Awesome for a full check up and anything that needed doing was done. Regarding the wally statement, it was a little more complicated than that and a few people on here are in the know.

On the way back from awesome a truck pulled on on me and I basically span out.

I need a new door, wing, headlights and a bumper. All cosmetics basically. Insurance is slow due to me having an agreed valuation on the car aswell as me being fussy on who repairs it.

G


----------



## Feel (Oct 6, 2005)

Mate, I know they're not on your doorstep, but I can very highly recommend a repair place in Nottingham - Selby's on Lortas Road, Basford.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

sssgucci said:


> Regarding the wally statement, it was a little more complicated than that and a few people on here are in the know.


If that's in reference to my comment, then I was referring to G-Works! :?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the wally statement, it was a little more complicated than that and a few people on here are in the know.
> ...


Page 2 top post matey.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Speaking of GWorks I see he is logged on as we at the mo


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Speaking of GWorks I see he is logged on as we at the mo


He must have seen this he has logged off again


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of GWorks I see he is logged on as we at the mo
> ...


It's been a while since we had a half decent witch hunt. :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


He's changed his name again on tillate.com

http://uk.tilllate.com/membercentral.php?uid=584122

Captions please!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

